# Need Backpack recommendations



## MarkB (May 1, 2011)

My cat ruined my Canon 200EG backpack. Before I buy another I thought I would search for alternatives. Any suggestions?

I have a 60D and about 5 lenses and a 580exii. I was typically loading a 24-105, 10-22EFS, and a specialty lens after that depending what I suspected I would be shooting(50mm, 60mm macro efs, or 70-300).


----------



## Canon 14-24 (May 1, 2011)

Either a Lowepro Flipside 300 or ThinkTank Streetwalker


----------



## LFG530 (May 1, 2011)

Take a look at kata backpacks, we have some where I work and they're pretty awesome. 
http://www.kata-bags.com/kata.asp?Version=Photo


----------



## visionphotos (May 2, 2011)

I second the Kata plus they have a bag finder where you put the stuff you want and they show you the models that can carry or do what you want.

i used to have a 400AW lowepro which i loved but there isnt enough space on it.

Now i have Kata D-Light LighTri-315 Torso-Pack and a Kata Bumblebee PL-220 Backpack (this one is bigger than what i spected) but fits everything.


----------



## This is the Edge (May 2, 2011)

I just did a two week trip to Switzerland with a Crumpler Karchi Outpost. It is very confortable and well built. You should have no problem fitting your gear in it.

This is the Edge


----------



## dstppy (May 2, 2011)

Canon 14-24 said:


> Either a Lowepro Flipside 300 or ThinkTank Streetwalker



X2 on the Flipside - very secure. Don't believe the hype (marketing pictures) -- the 200's pictures are about what you can fit in the 300. I have both, having bought the smaller first, but it's actually nice, because I can now use the smaller if I'm only going out with one or two lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2011)

+3 on the Flipside. I really like Lowepro bags, especially my Flipside 400AW. The rear opening (main compartment zipper is against your back) adds some security, and rotating it around your body means the bag becomes a lens-changing platform, keeping the bag out of the dirt.

For your amount of gear, the Flipside 300 seems like the best fit.


----------



## awinphoto (May 2, 2011)

Some things to chew on with your decision, when I was looking at the backpacks a few years ago, I was drawn to the Kata bags... They were kinda on the mid to high range of the price points, however they had size/accessibility/and functions I wanted, then saw warnings saying the easier it is to get a camera out of a bag (some kata bags have a quick access pouch with it's own zipper where you can get your camera out within seconds) however lets say you are at an airport, waiting in line to check in, or board, or even waiting for your luggage, or lets say you are shooting an event or walking around at a fair or whatever with your camera in your bag... Someone COULD walk up behind you and get your camera out before you know it because, surprise surprise, your bag LOOKS like a camera backpack and the camera access is sooo easy to get to by design. You could put a lock on the zipper which defeats the purpose and function. 

I ended up with a lowepro aw trekker backpack... it's got a pouch for a small laptop/lunch/sweater/whatever, a "waterproof" cover you can pull over the pack, and fits up to 2 cameras with lenses attached or 1 camera with a L tele attached, plus 2 flashes and 2-4 lenses depending on size. I hope this helps.


----------



## Cornershot (May 2, 2011)

I really like the design of the Kata bags, but I wish they'd put better straps, including waist and chest, on their bags.


----------



## unfocused (May 2, 2011)

I have a Kata 3N1 20 bag. Here are the pros and cons:

Pros: Relatively compact: fits under the seat in a plane; comfortable; secure: I can't imagine anyone being able to get into the bag while you have it on unless you are totally clueless or under the influence of drugs or alcohol. In my experience the design represents a very good compromise between accessibility and security; very well padded and sturdy, offering good protection for equipment; very flexible configuration with felt lining and Velcro dividers; I have a Kata neckstrap and have found it very handy to slip the neckstrap through the top carrying handle on the pack and let the pack carry the weight of the camera (instead of my neck) on hikes; price: very competitively priced when compared to similar configurations from other manufacturers.

Cons: Very tight fit: 7D with battery grip attached fits, but it's tight; Not very useful as a carry-on (the upper compartment is too small to fit much of anything in; Not designed for carrying anything but camera equipment (no side pockets for a water bottle for example); Tripod holder says it is made for a compact tripod and they mean it: too short for a standard size tripod or monopod.

Capacity: I can carry a 7D with battery grip attached and an attached lens up to 300mm plus three other smaller lenses or two lenses and a strobe. If you use the top compartment, you can get another lens or strobe in the bag, but you won't have room for anything else.

It's definitely not my "everyday" bag (I prefer a traditional shoulder bag for that). I'm still looking for the perfect bag. This isn't it, but when I've looked at competitors, I don't see much difference. For me, the problem is that a bag that is big enough to hold everything I want is too bulky to lug around while hiking. Also, in my experience, no backpack bag is ever going to offer the kind of quick access that a shoulder bag offers. 

Still waiting for that TARDIS bag (bigger on the inside than on the outside).


----------



## awinphoto (May 2, 2011)

When I was in the market for backpacks, they only had the R series backpacks. Now I see they have the R series as well as a Bug and bumblebee setups which are very similar in shape and function... unfocused bag is in their "video SLR" bags with side access pouches, am I correct? That pack, I would assume would be much easier to notice however with the R series and bug and bumblebee... There is a rear zippered access that allows access JUST to the camera area. Those backpacks, in a busy situation, maybe even in a stadium, or amusement park, or anywhere where there are lots of people and people running or bumping other people may not be uncommon, and with access directly behind you, unless you got eyes in the back of your head, it may be easy to ignore vibrations or whatever of someone opening your pack and yanking your bag open and running. Then you get the split second thought of running after them with a half open backpack in which other lenses and accessories can fall out and or break, or zip up your bag quickly and lose a second or two on the runner. I personally dont know and haven't tested this theory because I didn't buy this bag. It could be easier to notice than that, however I really dont know first hand. 

My lowepro bag fits more gear than my pelican hardcover 1610 case, however, is it perfect, no. The tripod/monopod holder is in the rear, and the thing sticks out over the back, especially with a full size tripod. All you need is to attach some pots to it and you have completed the homeless transient look. It doesn't look like a photo backpack, it looks like a regular backpack so you may get more attention of security where backpacks may generally be frowned upon, such as stores/shopping centers, concert venues, etc... All the foaming adds more insulation making it a very sweaty bag on hot humid summer days... 

Go to the store, try some out, and find one that suit your needs. =)


----------



## unfocused (May 2, 2011)

> with access directly behind you, unless you got eyes in the back of your head, it may be easy to ignore vibrations or whatever of someone opening your pack and yanking your bag open and running.



That's really not an issue with this bag. The rear access has two zippers and two buckles on the back. To get access through the rear of the pack you pretty much have to unzip the zippers AND unbuckle the buckles. Could it happen? I suppose anything is possible, but it would take a real pro to do that without someone noticing. I'm guessing you're much more likely to be a victim of a shove, grab and run, which can happen with any bag. 

I'm not a bag partisan. I currently own four bags right now and have had several more over the years (including an original Domke bag I bought new in the 70s). The bag thing is sort of like Nikon vs. Canon. Everyone has their own opinion and when it comes right down to it, the differences between the major bag manufacturers are not all that significant. 

I was just listing the pros and cons of one bag. I've pretty much resigned myself to a never-ending search for the perfect bag.


----------



## awinphoto (May 3, 2011)

That's fine... i'm not really gung-ho on my bag... it's a tool as far as I care... I was just pointing what thought process I had to consider when I made my choice... If a big fathers-day sale didn't take place at the time of purchase which made the lowepro bag drop to under $150 below the kata bags... I probably would have that (with my wife's blessing hopefully)


----------



## Thales (May 26, 2011)

I suppose it all really depends on what you plan to do with your bag. I do a lot of hiking and need something that is relatively light, versatile, ergonomic for long days of hiking, can carry a hydration bladder. I have tried a few bags and ultimately found the Clik Elite bags which I now have two of. Their packs in my eperience are good quality. 

As I say I do a good bit of back country hiking and the thing that was really a pain with other bags was the lack of a hydration bladder space designed into the bag. I suspect a fair number of people will read this and think I am crazy but those of you who may pack your gear out 8 miles on a trail through Yellowstone (or anywhere really) I suspect will agree this is a important factor.

The Probody sport and Pro Express are good bags. Most of the time, if I am not birding I carry the Probody sport with a T2i, 70-300L, 24-105 in the bag plus accessories.


----------



## zerotiu (May 26, 2011)

ah, we are on the same boat.. you can consider 
1. KATA-KT-D-3N1-33-SLING-BACKPACK
2. ThinkThank Urban disguise 50

both of them have a laptop slot just in case..


----------



## KurtStevens (May 26, 2011)

http://products.lowepro.com/product/CompuRover-AW,1923,16.htm

Bought this bag for shooting a wedding in Cancun, best decision I made. Carried my 50mm, 85, 17-35 and 70-200 in it. (70-200) in bag in top compartment. Has plenty of space for cards and filters and whatnot. Comfortable even with carrying a 7lb tripod on the straps on back. Hip straps make it comfortable as well for longer journeys.


----------



## cwild (May 26, 2011)

Check out the F-stop gear bags:

http://fstopgear.com/

I've used Kata and Thinktank bags prior to finding F-stop, and I would never go back. The Guru in particular may be just what you are looking for.

The key difference with these bags is that the padded camera section is interchangeable and is accessed by a zip on the back of the bag not the front, so there is no chance of anyone stealing your gear while you are wearing your pack.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Jul 8, 2011)

I've tried a few, too, and my favorite is the Lowepro Flipside 400. I've worn it in the Appalachians, Alps, and around various cities. It is RIDICULOUSLY comfortable and will hold everything you're looking for.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 8, 2011)

Backpacks are so personal, I had a rough time due to being 6'4. All backpacks are designed for the 5'10 male in mind. There's a whole science to torso size across races and heights.

The most comfortable I have found to actually have on my back are from F-Stop and Crumpler. Though I find the Crumpler stuff to make very poor use of space.

I use the Gura Gear Kiboko when travelling, nothing fits more stuff and is better built.

Kata and Lowepro.... I haven't found anything that works for me from either company. I also think their products weigh too much.

My 0.02!


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a Lowepro S&F vest / belt setup. It's pretty handy because I already had a couple little Lowepro bags and they slot right in. The only downside, especially for heavier lenses, is that the bag can rock back and forth into you if you run along, but I didn't notice that happening when I carried it and all my lenses. I haven't used it much (in fact I've only used it once so far), but when I did it seemed pretty comfortable.

I wanted to get away from the shoulder strap camera bags which are no good for causing strains, and as a bonus over backpacks you can get to the items without taking off the vest. The obvious negative is that you can't change lenses inside a bag, as you could in a backpack, if you only have small lens pouches. Overall, I'm pretty happy with it, though. It also would reduce the chances of a security search gone bad if you obviously just have small bags for lenses, as opposed to a big bag in which you might pack something in the backpack and forget it's there.



Canon Rumors said:


> The most comfortable I have found to actually have on my back are from F-Stop and Crumpler. Though I find the Crumpler stuff to make very poor use of space.
> 
> I use the Gura Gear Kiboko when travelling, nothing fits more stuff and is better built.


I will look into those because that's about my height, as well. I can't realistically see myself using even a small Street & Field compatible camera bag on the vest or belt because it would just bounce into my leg continually.


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 19, 2011)

I've just gone into town and picked up my Lowepro ProRunner 350.
the only difference in it, from the 300 is that it has a laptop slot at the back. Use it or not, but it provides another layer of padding between camera and back.

So far i've fit in it:
7D with 70-300L and hood in place, stealme strap with RC6.
Canon: 15-85, 50 f/1.8 ii, TC 80 N3, battery charger and cables.
lensbaby: control freak, 0.42x WA, 0.6x WA, 1.6x TC, extra optic, macro lenses in pouch
kenko: EF/EFS extension tubes
Other: gorillapod SLR Zoom and Cullman Ballhead, Skink pinhole, some sort of 52mm screw-in fisheye adapter, gitzo blower. Step-up/down rings and reversal adapters and extra cards in the front pocket.

All of that is 7kg, and man it's comfortable, i'm about to go for a walk to try it out, it's already better than my Toploader stuffed inside my other Black Wolf backpack i bought for uni work.

I did see those Kata (i think) bags with the hole in the side for easy-camera-access. it's agood idea, but i didn't like them
a) because of the security already mentioned
b) because it was on the side and horizontal, you limit the max length of lens
c) if it was on the top and vertical, weight is higher up which is better for my back


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> I have a Lowepro S&F vest / belt setup. It's pretty handy because I already had a couple little Lowepro bags and they slot right in. The only downside, especially for heavier lenses, is that the bag can rock back and forth into you if you run along, but I didn't notice that happening when I carried it and all my lenses. I haven't used it much (in fact I've only used it once so far), but when I did it seemed pretty comfortable.
> 
> The obvious negative is that you can't change lenses inside a bag, as you could in a backpack, if you only have small lens pouches. Overall, I'm pretty happy with it, though.



I have the S&F Deluxe Technical Belt (no harness), and really like it. I occsaionally hang a Toploader Pro 65 AW from it, with a lens case on the other side, but more often hang the camera over my shoulder on a BlackRapid strap, with one or two lenses and/or a flash on the belt. I've also got the little pouch for my iPhone, since the belt+cases block easy access to my front pants/shorts pockets. 

For easier changing of lenses, check out the S&F Lens Exchange Case 200 AW - it opens up with a second 'temporary' pocket so it can hold two lenses during a switch. The main case is a great fit for a 70-200mm f/2.8 or 100-400mm with hood reversed.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 19, 2011)

I use this bag and I love it - a 5d mkII with 70-200mm f/2.8 on plus 3-4 other lenses is no problem at all and it has a cool urban style look where no one thinks it is actually a camera bag ... 

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/retrospective-20-pinestone-shoulder-bag.aspx


----------



## leGreve (Jul 19, 2011)

I always praise this bag when people ask  

It currently holds:
- 5D with batterygrip
- 70-200 mounted on it.
- 100mm macro
- 24-70
- extension tubes screwed together
- 2 extra batteries
- flash
- random cables
- charger
- and the pockets in the top part are water tight and holds random papers, manuals, cd's.. whatever.

The inside is build up with soft deviders that you can customize yourself.

It has two front pockets, one large one small and it fits a 15" laptop in the back pocket, or a foldable lastolite.

In the bottom it has a zipper that opens up to the build in rain cover.

All in all a very nice and protective run and gun as well as a general back pack for your gear.

*
I present.... the Lowe Pro Runner 350AW:*


----------



## EYEONE (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a way-too-stuffed Lowerpro Pro Runner 200. It works pretty well but I look like a crazy man in a child's backpack.

Inside I have a:
-Canon 7D w/ 70-200mm f2.8 IS II mounted (Hood mounted backwards)
-Canon 24-70mm f2.8 L (Hood mounted backwards)
-Canon Speedlite 430EX II
-Gorillapod
-BlackRapid RS-7
-Other nic-nacks (body caps, rear caps, pouches, diffusers and such)


----------



## Canihaspicture (Jul 19, 2011)

I've got the Lowepro flipside 400AW

With it's waist strap I can take off the shoulder straps swing it to my front side and change my lenses while standing up (it's like having a shelf). 

In it I have 5 lenses including my 70-200mm a 5d mark II with attached battery grip, a spare crop body. including a teleconverter and a flash, plus all my battery chargers. In the front I carry spare batteries, CF cards, collapsible grey card, pocket wizards, sekonic light meter, misc cables. 
It also has straps for a tripod which I've used and ...the best part... it has the built in rain cover like many lowepro products.

I love it!


----------



## dstppy (Jul 20, 2011)

Canihaspicture said:


> I've got the Lowepro flipside 400AW
> 
> With it's waist strap I can take off the shoulder straps swing it to my front side and change my lenses while standing up (it's like having a shelf).
> 
> ...



The 300 and up you can wear it frontside, buckle the waist and chest strap behind you, and hold a golf umbrella hand-free with the tripod carrier while taking pictures too 

People look at you weird, but hey, you're dry


----------



## bycostello (Jul 20, 2011)

think tank shape shifter...


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 31, 2011)

I use Lowepro, PhotoTrekker, it takes 17KG+ of weight for me (admittedly only whilst travelling, I try not to walk with that much!), and I'm on the 2nd one (Lowepro replaced it FOC when the zips went on the other one). Oh and I'm 6ft 1". Takes laptop or ipad in the zipped top. I also hang the gps off it ;-)

A friend has the flipside and it's very nice. Have looked at Kata at shows but did not work for me. Horses for courses.

But, you need to try them out if you can, ideally with some weight, at either a dealer or a show. The weight is important as it's only when they're loaded does it count and you notice the nuances 

Once you have it, also get a friend to adjust it with you. Definitely not a 1 person job to start off.


----------

